
World-Renowned Scientists Team With Google And NASA To Launch Singularity University - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/02/world-renowned-scientists-team-with-google-and-nasa-to-launch-singularity-university/
======
sspencer
Looks like a good way to strip accelerationistas with too much money of their
excess burden. 25K for a 9-week course is absurd, in my opinion.

------
jonmc12
I feel like I must be missing something. SingularityU is going to tackle the
biggest issues of our time by educating 30 people for $25k a piece?

It really seems like there is an opportunity here to include masses of world
changers instead of only targeting corporate executives who will use the
information as it best suits the needs of their shareholders.

~~~
gravitycop
_educating 30 people for $25k a piece? It really seems like there is an
opportunity here to include masses of world changers instead of only targeting
corporate executives_

They are not merely targeting corporate executives, and they are planning on
graduating more than 30 students per year: <http://singularity-
university.org/about/faq/#gsp>

    
    
        Program Track   # students  freq/year  grad/year  
    
      Graduate Studies    30-120        1       30-120
       Mid-Level Mgmt       40          8         320
        C-Level Mgmt        20          8         160
    
                                    Total/year: 410-500
    

Only the Graduate Studies Program is limited to 30 students, and then only in
the first year. "[...] subsequent years will have a program size of ~120."

------
gravitycop
The site itself: <http://singularity-university.org>

------
peregrine
Knowing Google is involved I expect to see videos of the lectures on youtube
similar to what TED does. (please)

------
masonlee
Gives new meaning to grading on a curve.

------
sown
_It won’t be cheap either: fees run around $25,000 per student_

Erm...is that a good price?

~~~
TrevorJ
$25k for a course on preparing for a future that may or may not happen (in our
lifetime) does seem steep considering that anything you learned here would
likely be outdated the minute that future arrives.

------
zandorg
But no K. Eric Drexler?

